# Thanks Snippet!



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

For making this lovely hammock for my mob of robos' 

















Dad has got some cable ties so I just need to wait for the new cage arrive so I can attach it. I have the be the most unpractical person in the world when it comes to making and building things :lol:

You've earned a choco bar for your efforts  x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad you like it. I made it for my rats, but it is obviously way to small so I thought your hammies would like it. I do demand photos of them in it though 

A chocolate bar sounds like fair payment


----------

